# Why did you buy? How does Yamaha do it?



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Disclaimer, I’m not the best at choosing words, and sometimes I can come across wrong. This is not my intent.

first off, why Yamaha? I’m not the smartest guy, and my first thought is my god, a bit expensive and severely underpowered, compared to lots of stuff out there.

that is until I,watched some videos. I saw this little 24” machine,do,some amazing things. How does Yamaha do it? Is it a quick impeller speed like Honda, rather than a big impeller, and engine (Ariens) ?

im in Canada so Yamaha is available but I’d have to buy out of province as my local dealer is not a business I will support (bad past experience).

my concern would be parts availability and held hostage by dealer. 

the color is awesome, and I like “different“ things that others don’t have. I wasn’t aware until recent Yamaha even made a blower.

what made you choose Yamaha? How does it blow snow like a boss?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I do not own a Yamaha snowblower and I wish I did in any case.

One of the many reasons the Yamaha snow blowers work very well is 
because of the slick lining material in the impeller housing and 
in the chute. 

The high speed impeller paddles and serrated teeth of the open 
cross auger flights tear and shred the light snow and heavy 
snowpack into smaller pieces as the snow blower advances 
forward. 

The Yamaha 624 engine is not a slouch for power as it is not 
tuned down to make the greenies happy about tail pipe emissions
as far as I know.

I uploaded the ys624t owners manual here for you to look at.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

I own several older Yamahas, and honestly they are super well engineered. They don't use a chain like most snowblowers, the engine is built in house, the augers are serrated, the bearings are quality. The belts they use are incredibly strong v belts. The gearing around the chute is machined so it swivels perfectly and smoothly.

The only issue I've seen crop up with these is lack of maintenance. On almost all my snowblowers the transmission was out of spec, and gears wouldn't switch correctly, since nobody bothered to adjust it. Many people haven't used shear pins, but opted for normal bolts.

When I see one in good condition for sell, they go for a lot of money considering they're 25-30 years old.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

English_Cat said:


> I own several older Yamahas, and honestly they are super well engineered. They don't use a chain like most snowblowers, the engine is built in house, the augers are serrated, the bearings are quality. The belts they use are incredibly strong v belts. The gearing around the chute is machined so it swivels perfectly and smoothly.
> 
> The only issue I've seen crop up with these is lack of maintenance. On almost all my snowblowers the transmission was out of spec, and gears wouldn't switch correctly, since nobody bothered to adjust it. Many people haven't used shear pins, but opted for normal bolts.
> 
> When I see one in good condition for sell, they go for a lot of money considering they're 25-30 years old.


they,don’t use chains? How do they work?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you referring to the final drive to t hose beautiful rubber tracks?? 

The Yamaha Snowblowers use hydrostatic transmissions and the track drive can be disconnected by removing a latch pin to allow you to move them around without the engine running.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> Are you referring to the final drive to t hose beautiful rubber tracks??
> 
> The Yamaha Snowblowers use hydrostatic transmissions and the track drive can be disconnected by removing a latch pin to allow you to move them around without the engine running.


only the largest Yamaha has lever steering? The smaller ones don’t. How hard are they to steer?
I think Hondas only got cable steering on the hss models recently?

yes I think that’s what englishmcat meant,by no chains. Hydro drive.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The last time I checked I think the Yamaha 1028 snow mule for the European market that was shipped from Japan to Europe was the only other model that trigger steering. 

You should wander over to you tube and type in Luc Gallant or Yamaha 624 to see him use his Yamaha 624 snow mule and talk about his machine a great deal and watch his machine eat snow boulders left by the township plow while his rug rat is all dressed in Yamaha blue and cheering him on while his wife is commenting and filming him clearing the snow boulders.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> The last time I checked I think the Yamaha 1028 snow mule for the European market that was shipped from Japan to Europe was the only other model that trigger steering.
> 
> You should wander over to you tube and type in Luc Gallant or Yamaha 624 to see him use his Yamaha 624 snow mule and talk about his machine a great deal and watch his machine eat snow boulders left by the township plow while his rug rat is all dressed in Yamaha blue and cheering him on while his wife is commenting and filming him clearing the snow boulders.


I’ve watched all of his videos. It impressed me enough to wantone except my local dealer is bad. I did find another dealer not too far away who can order one in though.

the steering has me worried. Not now, but as I age.
buying a snowblower is tough! Lol


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you have the room to loop and turn or by holding either handle of the snow blower tight to cause the inner track to spin in place and outer track to spin faster it will turn on the snowpack without too much difficulty while it is in first low range. 

I use Fluid film Spray on my Toro Snow Pups which are the S620 and CCR GTS3000 which have the 2 cycle engines I would have four of them hanging on the wall but the first two died on me due to frame failure and I should have had them rebuilt.

I have a 1995 Original Equipment Manufacture Troy-Bilt Garden Way snow blower that my brothers gave me as they bought a practically brand new MTD brand troybilt arctic 45 inch snow blower to replace it. 

The Fluid Film in the aerosol spray can reduces the friction of the snow that entering the snow blowers impeller housing and it will double the snow throwing distance of the Yamaha 624.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I fluid film or rustcheck my blower all the time. Not for distance but for corrosion.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> I’ve watched all of his videos. It impressed me enough to want one except my local dealer is bad. I did find another dealer not too far away who can order one in though.
> 
> The steering has me worried. Not now, but as I age.
> buying a snowblower is tough! Lol


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As long as you can purchase a spare V-belt, fuel filter and spark plug to have on hand for the 624 you should be fine.
If worse comes to worse you could have them pick it up every year to have them check everything, change the oil, fuel filter, spark plug and the transmission oil to give you piece of mind.

They run it around for an hour to make sure it is ready to work you should be ready for the winter-they should be 
running it around anyway to make sure nothing needs to be adjusted anyway. 

When you pick it up or have it delivered ask them to adjust the skids before you take possession of it so that they are fully lowered to create a thick bed of snowpack for a base as it will let the snowblower operate with less effort. 

==========================================================================================


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

kool-aid. lots and lots of kool-aid!


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

rwh963 said:


> kool-aid. lots and lots of kool-aid!


Not a fan of Yamaha?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nan_wpg said:


> Not a fan of Yamaha?


Love Yamaha (Audio)!


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

We’ll screw Yamaha. This new dealer I found will not order in a Yamaha blower. Wow. Just wow.

we’ve had it too good for too long. I hope inflation sky rockets. I hope people lose their jobs, home, and and marriages. I hope there is financial suffering of biblical proportions.

honest to Christ business must be good if you can refuse to order a product for a customer. Business is good when a fence builder makes more money than an ER doctor.

must be nice to close up shop for a long weekend, and must be nice to not work. Lol.

good times I guess.

money makes the world go round unless you want to actually spend it. This is the same dealer who couldn’t be bothered to want to sell me a pontoon boat 2-1/2 years ago. I get it. Covid. Sellers rules.

but good times come, good times go. I will remember “we’re not all in this together”

my respect for humans lowered yet another notch.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Money has been dragged to the top. We are now seeing a shutdown of the "lessers". Crazy. I agree. Just remember, it has not been equally dustributed.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Tony-chicago said:


> Money has been dragged to the top. We are now seeing a shutdown of the "lessers". Crazy. I agree. Just remember, it has not been equally dustributed.


I watched idiocracy the other day. Still don’t know if it’s a comedy or documentary. Same with south park.
southpark used to be funny. Now it’s…… a,reality cartoon show, lol. And I’m not being funny


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> We’ll screw Yamaha. This new dealer I found will not order in a Yamaha blower. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> we’ve had it too good for too long. I hope inflation sky rockets. I hope people lose their jobs, home, and and marriages. I hope there is financial suffering of biblical proportions.
> 
> ...


==========================================================================================

I would look at Toro snow blowers now that they have lost a sale.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> I would look at Toro snow blowers now that they have lost a sale.


toro, Ariens and simplicity is what everyone is using locally. I see a craftsman here and there. Starting to,see more and more yellow cub cadet.

thought it may be neat to,have the first Yamaha. Wife liked the color. Dealer didn’t like making money, lol.
strange times.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

And if it’s a hassle to buy the blower I can only imagine getting parts. Lol.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> And if it’s a hassle to buy the blower I can only imagine getting parts. Lol.


Impex.jp

Dealers cost a fortune for parts anyway. I would still try to get a yamaha, they're worth it.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

English_Cat said:


> Impex.jp
> 
> Dealers cost a fortune for parts anyway. I would still try to get a yamaha, they're worth it.


Absolutely not. Yamaha,is,dead,to me. 2 dealers now.

i,think,we,know,why they are not. Popular. They don’t,want,people to buy them


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

__





Online Orders - Yamaha Motor Canada







www.yamaha-motor.ca


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

nwcove said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. No snowblowers to order. Bye yamaha


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Nope. No snowblowers to order. Bye yamaha


What do you mean? Did you click on the Snowblowers link and get to this page?




__





Snowblowers - Yamaha Motor Canada


Built for Canadian winters, check out and compare our selection of Yamaha Snowblowers. Conquer Snow.




www.yamaha-motor.ca


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> What do you mean? Did you click on the Snowblowers link and get to this page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did. That’s the Yamaha page.

I was referring to the “online ordering”. Web page. There are no snowblowers available.

bottom line is there is zero dealer support in my province and I have absolutely zero confidence in this product.
bye Yamaha.
it’s down to Honda or Ariens.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> i did. That’s the Yamaha page.
> I was referring to the “online ordering”. Web page. There are no snowblowers available.


You follow that link: Online Orders - Yamaha Motor Canada
Then you click on *Products*
Then you hover on *Snow*
Then you click on *Snowblowers*
Then you choose the model you're interested in and then click on *Build & Price*
Then you go through all the steps...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> You follow that link: Online Orders - Yamaha Motor Canada
> Then you click on *Products*
> Then you hover on *Snow*
> Then you click on *Snowblowers*
> Then you choose the model you're interested in and then click on *Build & Price*.


Still doesn’t allow online purchase. “Have dealer contact me”. Dealer will not order one in. 

yamaha is off the table. Honda or Ariens.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Dealer will not order one in.


I don't think they would have a choice once you place the build order through Yamaha.ca...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> I don't think they would have a choice once you place the build order through Yamaha.ca...


yamaha off the table.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> yamaha off the table.


That's fine. Just DON'T say you can't order one.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> That's fine. Just DON'T say you can't order one.


Really ? My dealer won’t order one. Just stating facts


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Really ? My dealer won’t order one. Just stating facts


Another polar vortex. Did you place a build order through yamaha.ca? If not, not a fact (yet).


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> Disclaimer, I’m not the best at choosing words, and sometimes I can come across wrong. This is not my intent.
> 
> first off, why Yamaha? I’m not the smartest guy, and my first thought is my god, a bit expensive and severely underpowered, compared to lots of stuff out there.
> 
> ...


A 6hp Yamaha can throw snow further than any 8, 9 or 10 HP snow blowers like Craftsman, Husqvarna, Toro, YardWorks, etc... If it can throw Newfoundland snow like that, then it is very well made, as Newfoundland snow is heavy, as it has a very high water content...

The only thing comparable to a Yamaha is a Honda. They are both made with the precision of a Swiss watch and the quality you expect from the Japanese.... Personally, I prefer with Yamaha because I think they are a made a little better... I've had a Yamaha YS928J for the past 12 yrs and it is a beast. My neighbor has a 8hp Honda but it doesn't throw as far and because it is a lighter machine, it sometimes rides up on the snow instead of dig in like the heavier Yamaha. That said, you can sleep soundly owning a Honda as well.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> Really ? My dealer won’t order one. Just stating facts


My local Yamaha and Ariens dealer won’t bring in Yamaha snowblowers either. It seems like a good shop, but he refuses to bring in the Yamaha blowers. The owner also won’t bring in the Ariens professional models or signature series.

I talked to one of the senior employees and he said he wants to see the Yamaha blowers brought in but the manager refuses. Same thing for the Ariens pro models.

The owner told me that the Yamaha and pro model Ariens cost too much and they won’t sell. I told him the other Ariens dealers I have spoken to are selling their Pro models, and the Kraken that is really expensive, is selling wherever they are stocked. He just shrugged his shoulders and said must be oil money or something. Also said he probably wouldn’t do warranty work on a Yamaha if something went wrong even though he is a dealer?

Meanwhile, the three Honda dealers in the area sell out the most expensive models as soon as stock arrives.

When a dealer doesn’t even try, it is hard to keep your money local.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I get not “bringing in” an expensive line of product.

“Dealer, can you stock a complete line of expensive product that most people won’t buy so that I can browse in person”.

they are stuck with inventory they can’t sell. I get it.

what I don’t get is “hey I have money, I’d like to buy this particular model of product right here, right now”.

Nope. Lol. Uhhhh wut?

now I know why I have t seen a Yamaha blower locally, lol. They seem to be more popular/readily available towards the East.

at any rate I’m. very happy with my new Ariens. No regrets.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Is it possible that you’re judging the dealer without knowing all the facts, and maybe the dealer doesn’t want to share those facts with customers?
Who knows what sort of standards and requirements manufacturers put on dealers. Maybe crossing an annual volume barrier, or stocking certain products from that brand, means a dealer needs to invest in higher quality branding signage or devote a certain m2 of their outlet to products from that brand? Maybe selling more units brings the dealer in to a different tier, which brings more aggressive sales targets before kick-backs, or he has to provide more trained staff in his business, or stock (on his dime) a wider selection of spare parts.

Maybe the dealer has worked out which product mix is best for his business. But he doesn’t want to go in to such details that many guys, who don’t operate his his world, wouldn’t understand anyway.

Just a thought.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I can only judge by what I’m told.

I was simply told that he would not order me in a Yamaha snowblower. But if I’m interested in a cub cadet…….

all your points are valid. If that’s the case just tell Me “I can order them in because….” “I need to order a minimum of 10 machines“ etc. nobody really stocks parts anymore. 

and to be fair (not picking on Yamaha) I tried to buy a platinum Ariens from a local dealer. They were “sold out” for the year and weren’t able to order me one. Another local dealer was able to order me one.

I was in brillon Wisconsin earlier and spoke with people from Ariens about why one dealer was able to order, and the other wasn’t. Ariens offered no explanation so that seems to me business is good and they don’t want my money. (Dealer) 

its,not just snowblowers. It’s everything. we’ve gone from “customer is always right” to “hey we’re doing you a favor by being in business”


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> I get not “bringing in” an expensive line of product.
> 
> “Dealer, can you stock a complete line of expensive product that most people won’t buy so that I can browse in person”.
> 
> ...


My local Ariens/Yamaha dealer just says “nope, too expensive” yet his senior staff are saying, why not? The experiment hasn’t even been attempted and it’s not like the money isn’t around the area either. Then to be a Yamaha dealer and say he won’t work on a Yamaha blower under warranty? My money goes elsewhere.

Honda dealers can’t keep units that cost over 5 grand in stock in the Kootenays. Loaded 724s, 928s and 1332s, followed by the 622s all sell out right away here. 

It’s not like the dealer has to bring in 10 Krakens and 10 yamaha 1332s either. Bring in a couple 28” wide hydrostatic professional models and a couple Yamaha 624s. Then see. 

Im not the first local who has enquired either and if I want a hydrostatic rapid trak or Yamaha, I have to go for a very long drive and I will do that if a dealer won’t stock what I want. I’m not going to pay the shipping fees to my local dealer if he won’t bring in the product I want. I will go for a long ass drive instead.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Darkwoods said:


> My local Ariens/Yamaha dealer just says “nope, too expensive” yet his senior staff are saying, why not? The experiment hasn’t even been attempted and it’s not like the money isn’t around the area either. Then to be a Yamaha dealer and say he won’t work on a Yamaha blower under warranty? My money goes elsewhere.
> 
> Honda dealers can’t keep units that cost over 5 grand in stock in the Kootenays. Loaded 724s, 928s and 1332s, followed by the 622s all sell out right away here.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t,asking,the Yamaha guy to bring in anything. “I want this…. Get it for me”.

one of my things is how will I be taken care of after the purchase. My experience with the 2 Yamaha dealers soured me. It’s that simple.

I got the same vibe from honda. “It’s a privelage to be able to buy from us” whats weird is I have yet to see a Honda in my area. For a popular machine that sells out I’d expect to see at least one in a city of about a million. I guess the west coast guys are buying up all the inventory, and it’s likely that Honda allocates according to where they sell the best. 

I don’t think Yamaha or Honda are expensive. They both are essentially fully loaded machines.
Ariens has many product lines that satisfy different price points. Once you get the best Ariens has, the price is in Honda/Yamaha territory.

what’s nice about Honda and Yamaha you Only have 3 choices, and that’s how big of a machine do you want?

(Honda you can pick wheel or track, battery start)


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> I wasn’t,asking,the Yamaha guy to bring in anything. “I want this…. Get it for me”.
> 
> one of my things is how will I be taken care of after the purchase. My experience with the 2 Yamaha dealers soured me. It’s that simple.
> 
> ...


I get what you’re saying in wanting to have dealer support. 

I believe the Honda hss622 isn’t sold in the States anymore but we actually have 4 choices here in Canada if you include the little 622. Its a hell of a unit imo. One of the dealers here is bringing in the Honda HSM1336iCTD and it doesn’t have a buyer yet. Hoping to have a look if timing works out to just check it out.

I have read the same thing quite a few times on these forums about people not seeing Honda blowers. I’m not on the coast in BC but the tracked models are very common here in the Koots. Quite a few in Alberta as well. Many home owners have them in the country/acreages with long drives, so you will never see those ones. 

I also suppose price is subjective. I believe you get a lot for your money with Honda, Yamaha and Ariens. Ariens has a great product line with friction disc options as well. 

With that said, Yamaha’s set up/pdi fees are more than double what Honda charges and the base prices are also higher. Especially with the YS1028 and YT1332. The base hydrostatic Rapidtrak model for Ariens costs more than a loaded hss1332CTD now in Canada. 

As far as hydrostatic models go, Honda has become the bargain buy between Yamaha and Ariens. Not a typo.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I suspect since Hondas aren’t popular here, they don’t send many to the local dealers, or the dealers don’t order lots in. They sell out perhaps because the west coasters are buying them.

I see lots of Honda mowers. 

I didn’t like the cable steering of the Honda. I prefer Ariens auto turn. Wife didn’t like it either.

my Ariens has drive and auger levers reverse to my old machine. I’m having difficulty erasing 40+ years of muscle memory. Add cable steering, and I’m screwed, lol.

at the end of the day it was between Ariens and Honda. Both great machines but Ariens in my opinion, and in my area had the better dealer and parts support.

who knows, Honda is exiting the gas mower market. Maybe they’ll move towards selling engines only? Imagine a top of the line Ariens with a Honda engine?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nan_wpg said:


> I suspect since Hondas aren’t popular here, they don’t send many to the local dealers, or the dealers don’t order lots in. They sell out perhaps because the west coasters are buying them.
> 
> I see lots of Honda mowers.
> 
> ...


The platinum 24 is a great blower. I had a deluxe28SHO and my better half could run it no problem. Auto turn works well. We had chains on the tires but still had some traction issues on our sloped, U shaped drive. One side of the drive is steeper than the other, and it got a bit dicey sometimes with the wheeled blower.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Haven’t had a traction issue yet. But tracks for sure have an advantage Over wheels. Ariens rapid track in my opinion is the winner.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

My local Yamaha dealer has never had any SBs in stock either. Perhaps it's because there's additional factory service training costs and the associated basic inventory of parts for a line of product with little demand. As much as I'd like to own one its way overkill for the amount of snow we get each year. The only reason I have the Husq is for those rare occasions I actually need one. Now if Yamaha sold lawnmowers that's something the dealer would likely stock, especially now that we no longer have a Honda dealer.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> My local Yamaha dealer has never had any SBs in stock either. Perhaps it's because there's additional factory service training costs and the associated basic inventory of parts for a line of product with little demand. As much as I'd like to own one its way overkill for the amount of snow we get each year. The only reason I have the Husq is for those rare occasions I actually need one. Now if Yamaha sold lawnmowers that's something the dealer would likely stock, especially now that we no longer have a Honda dealer.


no idea. If that’s the case then Yamaha web site should say something like see “select” dealers. Don’t get me to build a machine, then “go see your local dealer” only to be told “nope”.

I like the Yamaha blue. Really nice looking machine.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh well. Sounds like what you bought is a nice machine and you like it. That's what counts.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a Yamaha dealer 5 minutes from my house and another 75 minutes west.

The closer Yamaha dealer does not sell Yamaha snowblowers or Yamaha snowmobiles. They sell Yamaha outboards and motorcycles. They also sell a variety of other small engine items. Interestingly, they are the only Honda power sports dealer in the province. They sell Honda snowblowers. They are now sold out of blowers with the exception of a single HS720.

The other Yamaha dealer sells everything Yamaha.

The point being that just because you sell one Yamaha line does not mean you carry all their product lines.

Most Honda car dealers do not sell Honda blowers or motorcycles, although some car dealers do carry snowblowers.

I expect if you are a Yamaha dealer and want to sell their blowers, you likely need to sign a dealership agreement requiring you to have a parts and service department. You could not just order a blower for one customer and not provide warranty support.


----------

